# Tiffany & Tequilla Op Time?



## Bhoy Nick (Jul 9, 2009)

Tiffany and Tequilla are now 10 months old. They both have been in season once already. 

We have decided to get them the op partly because we are not experienced enough and also because the main reason we have our 3 chis is because they are much loved pets and members of our family. We don't see them as money making breeding machines.

Is now the right time to have them go through this, they are due back in season in April. It's costing us £140 per dog. I take it we are doing the right thing?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

You are definitely doing the right thing! 10 months is a lovely time to get spayed. They have had the benefits of their hormones and I have heard of some vets preferring to wait until after a first season. So I would say to go ahead and schedule them in.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Fantastic 

Thats about average price too


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I am so glad you are desexing!! Your chi's will thanks you for it


----------

